# Bloodborne (aka Project Beast/Demon's Souls 2)



## fen_boy (Jun 10, 2014)

So it looks like it might be a new IP rather than a souls game, but this was announced yesterday and is the same team and director that did Demon's Souls and Dark Souls 1. Look more lovecraftian with a sort of van helsing feel. It'll be great whatever.



e2a I'm VERY excited about this.

Oh and it's at least partly developed and funded by Sony and is exclusive to PS4.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 10, 2014)

Unofficial gameplay footage from the Dark Souls 2 thread


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes.  This is going to be amazing.  I have at least 6 months to save up for a PS4.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 10, 2014)

It's just you and me again tommers - Soul brothers!


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> It's just you and me again tommers - Soul brothers!


Haha,  like it. 

Nobody else seems to get how great these games are.  

Did you finish dark souls in the end?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> Haha,  like it.
> 
> Nobody else seems to get how great these games are.
> 
> Did you finish dark souls in the end?



Not yet. There was a firey orb in the sky that compelled me to get out on my bike so computer games will have to wait for a bit.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jun 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> Nobody else seems to get how great these games are.


 oi......i'm a mega addict!  ......but not been on here much....playing souls lol....nah been busy as fuck 
well excited for a new installment, but playstation  same with demon souls...playstation  oh well

Hopefully they make it somewhat more linked like dark souls 1 cos i love that u could see everywhere and how they linked plus trying jumps etc is  it feels abit like running around an oil painting(backdrops i mean) :heart: em both.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah I definitely prefer dark souls to 2, although both are good.  Being able to jump about from the beginning makes it feel way less connected.   I might try to play it without teleporting but not sure it will work in the same way.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2014)

It looks absolutely amazing. I've not played Dark Souls, but that intro alone was spectacular.


----------



## tommers (Jun 11, 2014)

Vintage Paw said:


> It looks absolutely amazing. I've not played Dark Souls, but that intro alone was spectacular.



Give it a go.  It's a free download on Xbox live at the moment or you can get the pc version for about 3.50 in a sale. (you also need to download a couple of mods to make it workable,  but that shouldn't be a problem for you .)


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2014)

More info from Miyazaki http://blog.us.playstation.com/2014/06/10/bloodborne-coming-exclusively-to-ps4-in-2015-new-details/


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2014)

Impressions of someone who has seen a 20 minute demo 
E3 2014 Bloodborne impressions: a faster, gothic …:


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 11, 2014)

There are crows.


----------



## tommers (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds awesome. 

Have you met the crows in dark souls yet?  Look like ornifex from number 2.  They're in the painted world.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 12, 2014)

Off screen footage. 

Bloodborne gameplay:


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 13, 2014)

Full leaked pre e3 pre pre.alpha trailer 
Bloodborne (Project Beast) First Gameplay Trailer:


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jun 14, 2014)

wow...that looks immense!


----------



## Cid (Jun 16, 2014)

So, this buying a PS4 thing, do you have to pay any subscription costs and can I run it through my PC monitor?

I am actually seriously contemplating buying a console to play a single game.


----------



## yield (Jun 16, 2014)

Cid said:


> So, this buying a PS4 thing, do you have to pay any subscription costs and can I run it through my PC monitor?
> 
> I am actually seriously contemplating buying a console to play a single game.


You'll need a subscription to Playstation plus 

http://www.hotukdeals.com/tag/playstation-plus

http://uk.playstation.com/ps4/features/techspecs/


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2014)

Lucky Japanese people playing Bloodborne for 30 minutes.

Viva plague masks!


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2014)

been delayed till march


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2015)

Out today in the US.

Review:  http://www.gamespot.com/reviews/bloodborne-review/1900-6416078/



http://kotaku.com/20-hours-in-im-fully-obsessed-with-bloodborne-1693242198



> Though _Bloodborne_ goes out of its way to differentiate itself mechanically and stylistically from the other _Souls_ games, at its core, it's got the same philosophy: this game is all about rewarding skillful play. You can level up, get more hitpoints and do more damage with your weapons, but it's never enough. Doing well in _Bloodborne_ means learning its tricks, studying your deaths, and keeping frustration in check. You can't button-mash to victory here, and while the emotional lows of fighting a boss for the 20th time can feel downright toxic, they're matched only by the ecstasy of victory. I've said it before and I'll say it again: There's nothing like taking down a boss in a _Souls_ game. If you haven't done it, now's a great time to join the club.





> The game has crept into my everyday life, too. I've spent every waking moment thinking about _Bloodborne_ for the past week, and it's even infected my dreams. I can't remember the last time a game has so fully taken over my life.



Hnnngh.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2015)

Really shouldn't buy a console for one game...


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2015)

Cid said:


> Really shouldn't buy a console for one game...


I did.  

Kids can play lego marvel super heroes and stuff but yes...  essentially.


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't believe that Europe have already got it.  I mean the US I can understand but Europe?  Spain?  France?  Germany?  Why not ship it to us as well?  Got to wait till bloody Friday!

Anyway... http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...ne-the-best-game-ever-or-just-the-second-best

Serious question.



> Which leads to the overwhelming question: is Bloodborne better than Dark Souls? I don't know, and anyone who says they do is a fool. I knew from the start that Dark Souls was brilliant, but it took months until I appreciated just how deep and complex a masterpiece it was. The most important thing about Bloodborne is that, despite the surface similarities, it plays and feels very different. Who knows how I'll feel in a few months? But first impressions are easy. Bloodborne is brilliant.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 25, 2015)

Excited dancing.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2015)

That looks amazing.  I'm currently about 2/3rd of the way through Dark Souls 2 on the PC at the Gargoyles.

When I finish that....


----------



## tommers (Mar 26, 2015)

Sunray said:


> That looks amazing.  I'm currently about 2/3rd of the way through Dark Souls 2 on the PC at the Gargoyles.
> 
> When I finish that....


They are about to release a new version of that with the DLC ,  updated graphics and revised enemy placements by the way.  Comes out in about two weeks I think.  Seems strange timing to me but hey ho.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm assuming I'd have to start again or I could just farm all the easy enemies again and walk through it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2015)

Fucking come on, postie.


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2015)

It's like playing dark souls but without a shield.   I've died 4 times in an hour and I've only just worked out how to throw a molotov cocktail. 

But I do have pince nez  and a cane which I use to give the yokels a damn good thrashing. 

So thumbs up so far.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 27, 2015)

Bloodborne, I am in you.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 27, 2015)

I love the combat. Whip, whip, blunderbuss - DISEMBOWEL1!111!!


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2015)

I played a little bit more last night.  Probably less than an hour.   Haven't figured out how to level up yet.   Got as far as a couple of werewolves on a bridge who killed me and a guy with a big axe who has killed me numerous times. 

Have also not found any loot yet at all apart from a couple of shards which I don't know how to use. 

I have no idea how getting your blood back works,  where to go or what I'm doing. 

I did work out how to "parry" with the gun,  which is pretty cool. 

I think I need to wake that doll up but I have no idea how.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 28, 2015)

I know how, do you want to know?


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2015)

I kind of do and kind of don't.   Do I just need to get a bit further?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 28, 2015)

I gave up on big axe dude after he kept headbutting me into a greasy puddle.


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2015)

Haha.  I appreciate your tactfulness. 

Have you got much further in?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 28, 2015)

Not really. Found a sewer bit that has some useful stuff in it. Just getting bearings, it's a bit of a warren. Not fought any bosses.


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah axe guy totalled me. I chucked a molotov at him and it did like 40 damage or something and then he jumped about 40 foot to axe me in the head. 

Haha.  

One day axe bloke,  one day.


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2015)

It's much more open than dark souls.   I've been tooling about for ages,  got completely lost for about two hours and didn't even see another lamp,  let alone a boss. Got back to the start now and doll has woken up which is good.  I had about 5000 souls/blood. 

It makes me scared to go in certain directions cos I can see something utterly disgusting up ahead.  It's like the whole game is the depths from dark souls.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 29, 2015)

Beat the first boss, but used co-op.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 31, 2015)

Father Gascoigne is a dick.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 31, 2015)

I made the mistake of watching lots of twitch/youtube etc cos i knew that it'd be years before i can afford a playstation 4. I like the some aspects i've seen so far, but it seems  a la dark souls 2 theres gonna be lots that will need patching soon. It's a real shame as well that it was made along side dark souls 2, >big team split into two, and that there was a lack of communication between them as it's got that dodgy roll machanic that DS1 had, that was improved upon in DS2. Then again it seems to get good reviews form youtubers that i like, so i could well be wrong and should probably keep quiet before i've actually played it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2015)

What dodgy roll mechanic from ds1?
 I didn't notice any difference with 2 

And it changes with this, depending on whether you're locked on or not. I also can't see anything about encumbrance.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 31, 2015)

There is no encumbrance mechanic, no ninja flips or slow rolls. Just one roll, one speed. No Havel mages in PVP


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah right,  the ninja flips were from the ring in blightown. I guess that just didn't exist in number 2.  I always liked seeing people in full smaugh set flipping about. 

Quite the sight. 

I'm not sure how I feel about no encumbrance but I haven't really played enough to know.


----------



## fieryjack (Apr 2, 2015)

what a wonderful game. I'm a full convert, having been a hardened Demons & Dark veteran, _so_ much fresher than Dark Souls 2. Not without its niggles, and not sure yet about the PvP... but the PvE and the story are just magic. THe money Sony's pumped into this... there must be a lot of COD/Assassins Creed players (to abuse a stereotype) wondering what the fuck is going on and could they have their money back please.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2015)

I've been away on holiday for a week and just playing again tonight. 

Who's idea was it to get rid of the fog gates??  

And I've only just found the workshop.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2015)

Cleric beast went down first time but father Gascoigne is a bit more difficult.


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank god for jolly co-operation. 

Into cathedral ward now.  Game is starting to open up even more and I'm starting to really enjoy it.   It has that thing where you're scared to fight anything new and I keep wanting to put my non-existent shield up.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 5, 2015)

So, in terms of difficulty, Is it more dark souls 1 or 2 ? Cos 1 is way harder imo. Mainly because of healing items, there are other things but bloodborne does seem to have an abundance of them more like dark souls 2 ?


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2015)

Disjecta Membra said:


> So, in terms of difficulty, Is it more dark souls 1 or 2 ? Cos 1 is way harder imo. Mainly because of healing items, there are other things but bloodborne does seem to have an abundance of them more like dark souls 2 ?


I'm not sure cos I think they get easier the more you play this kind of game and I'm not very far in so it's hard to know. 

I've not run out of healing items, ever, and in fact I've started storing them up though.   I feel less safe without estus flasks but it doesn't seem to make much difference. 

The lack of a shield is really tricky,  especially if you're like me and are always cowering behind it whenever you enter a new room.  I think I like it though,  it's like fighting 2 handed in dark souls.  Lots of dodging and keeping the correct distance,  rather than just wading in. 

I'm really nervous when I'm playing it.  Which is a good sign I suppose.  Dark Souls 2 just felt a bit lacklustre to me,  this seems to have a bit more of the magic from 1 IMO.


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...-hidetaka-miyazaki-interview?CMP=share_btn_fb

Guardian interview with miyazaki.


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2015)

This game terrifies me.  Really on edge all the way through.

I went through the cathedral ward without even seeing the level.  I only realised when I checked back later on cos I had a key for a door that I couldn't find.  Just missed the whole thing.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 12, 2015)

Not having a shield appeals to me as I rarely use a shield in DS2 preferring to wield a second weapon like a dagger.

Keeps my equipped weight down so rolls are as fast as possible. This takes some practice knowing what to do or you just run out of stamina and die.


----------



## tiki (Apr 20, 2015)

Just beat Father G. Yeeesssssss!


----------



## tiki (Apr 23, 2015)

Bugger. I've tried blood starved beast over 10 times and still now luck. It's driving me bonkers. I'm all levelled up as well. Might have to have a little break as it's all I can think about.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

My tip,  as scrawled outside the fog gate is to use the terrain.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

Is your weapon levelled as well?	Just as,  if not more important.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 23, 2015)

Is Gatling Gun Arsehole optional?


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

I've not got to him yet. I have no time to play this game.   I got to the top of the healing chapel and there's a door that I don't have a key to.   so I went into a chalice dungeon which was pretty cool but the boss killed me and then my mother in law arrived.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 23, 2015)

tommers said:


> I've not got to him yet. I have no time to play this game.   I got to the top of the healing chapel and there's a door that I don't have a key to.   so I went into a chalice dungeon which was pretty cool but the boss killed me and then my mother in law arrived.



You've just described an area I haven't seen. I think. Gatling gun arsehole is right at the start of old yarnham.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> You've just described an area I haven't seen. I think. Gatling gun arsehole is right at the start of old yarnham.


Yeah, he's shot me loads of times but I've never got up to him (which I presume is what you do)?   

I did explore that level but I got a bit lost and sidetracked I think. 

The healing church workshop sounds like the giant blacksmith equivalent I guess.  It's near the cathedral ward lamp.  I needed to get some kind of chalice or something from one of the bosses. Who was in a church I think.


----------



## tiki (Apr 23, 2015)

I've read that blood starved beast is optional so I'll come back to him later when I've levelled up a bit more and then kick his ass.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

Is he?  I'm getting confused. I thought he was the one who I got the chalice off. 

It's all very similar.  I forget where everything is.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

I found gatling gun man. 

He's an arsehole.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

Haha.  That was amazing.  I climbed up the ladder to him and I lost my nerve cos I had a few souls so I went back down again.   I got up to go and get a drink while I decided what to do and suddenly there was a flash and I got another 875 souls. 

Stupid twat had fallen off the ladder.  

Bet you still have dreams as well you mug. Haha.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 23, 2015)

Go back up the ladder, he leaves a thing.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Go back up the ladder, he leaves a thing.


Yeah he dropped it at my feet.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

tiki you've beaten cleric beast,  any tips?


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

Actually it's not cleric beast it's vicar amelia.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 23, 2015)

Isn't it just like every souls boss? Bury your face in its arse and hack.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 23, 2015)

Been thinking about the Father Gascoigne fight, in retrospect I reckon it's one of my favourite in the souls games. It should have come later in the game as I didn't really appreciate it at the time as I was still getting used to the whole setting and whatnot.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Isn't it just like every souls boss? Bury your face in its arse and hack.


I've been doing Co op with people fighting her and that definitely helps but she's got a nasty sweep attack and also does a weird charging thing that looks like it should be a huge explosion but,  actually,  doesn't seem to do anything. 

It's good though,  about half the attempts have ended in dismal failure.  It's like dark souls before everybody knew exactly how to beat everything.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> Been thinking about the Father Gascoigne fight, in retrospect I reckon it's one of my favourite in the souls games. It should have come later in the game as I didn't really appreciate it at the time as I was still getting used to the whole setting and whatnot.


It kind of passed me by a bit.  I tried him a couple of times and then summoned somebody.   You're probably right that it should have come later,  thinking about it.   The other hunters are cool.  I fought one down by the end of cathedral ward and it was like a Jackie chan fight. 

I died.  Obviously.


----------



## tiki (Apr 23, 2015)

Haven't got to vicar Amelia yet. Probably give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 26, 2015)

It's a difficult game.


----------



## tommers (Apr 27, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's a difficult game.




Where are you up to?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2015)

Still in central yarnham, trying to master the weapons.


----------



## tiki (Apr 28, 2015)

God. It's almost too stressful. I finish playing and notice I'm all tense and shaking.


----------



## fen_boy (May 2, 2015)

Managed to let Eileen The Crow die, can't get her stuff now.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2015)

I haven't met her yet.  I killed amelia last night with a little bit of help from some friends but was so tired I kept making silly mistakes so I left it.


----------



## fen_boy (May 2, 2015)

You missed her really early on. Not sure if her story will have moved on at the point you're at.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> You missed her really early on. Not sure if her story will have moved on at the point you're at.


Ah.  I hate it when that happens. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2015)

Not had much time to play this recently but got an hour in this morning.  

I got to the forbidden woods and I was walking along when I heard this sound. So I jumped back just as a huge spiked log fell from the trees on some rope where I'd just been. 

Congratulating myself, I stopped to get my breath. The log then fell off the ropes,  rolled into me and killed me. 

Bravo.


----------



## tiki (May 21, 2015)

Managed to finish this last week. Felt a great sense of achievement. Apparently there's an expansion coming later in the year.


----------



## tommers (May 21, 2015)

tiki said:


> Managed to finish this last week. Felt a great sense of achievement. Apparently there's an expansion coming later in the year.


Cool. Have you played the souls games?


----------



## tiki (May 22, 2015)

Never played them before. Really enjoyed Bloodborne. Drove me crazy at first but I got into a groove and managed to do 3 bosses in one night. I learnt quickly that button mashing doesn't work, it's all about timing. I did farm for a little while though to level up and boost my advantage.

I have DS2 on my hard drive but would rather play it on a console. I can wait for a price drop for that though as I'm now getting into the Witcher 3.


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2015)

tiki said:


> Never played them before. Really enjoyed Bloodborne. Drove me crazy at first but I got into a groove and managed to do 3 bosses in one night. I learnt quickly that button mashing doesn't work, it's all about timing. I did farm for a little while though to level up and boost my advantage.
> 
> I have DS2 on my hard drive but would rather play it on a console. I can wait for a price drop for that though as I'm now getting into the Witcher 3.



My favourite of the ones I've played was Dark Souls (I never played Demon's).  I found everything else a bit dull afterwards to be honest.  Other games don't really have the same effect.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2015)

Fuck this game, I'll see what I can get for it down cex at the weekend.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2015)

Been playing some more the last couple of nights. I had to look up where the thing is for the Caryll runes,  so I did that bit and slogging through forbidden woods now. 

I should probably read up some more about it though. I have no idea what a visceral attack is and it sounds important. 

It's definitely growing on me.  It was properly scary tonight, walking into a barn full of dead horses while some mad bitches with pitchforks were trying to lynch me.  It has the same "what the fuck is that" thing going on as the souls games.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 5, 2015)

How did you get past the cleric beast?


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> How did you get past the cleric beast?



Scratch my previous reply, I was getting confused with another boss.

That's the one on the bridge isn't it?

I beat him first time I think.  It's standard Souls boss - get behind him, hit him in the arse repeatedly.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-03-24-bloodborne-walkthrough-and-game-guide-3689?page=4


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2015)

You can always summon other players if you need to.  I have for Gascoigne and Amelia.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 6, 2015)

I think you can summon Gascoigne for cleric beast.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> I think you can summon Gascoigne for cleric beast.


Really?  I've never summoned an NPC.  How do you do that?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 6, 2015)

From central yarnham bonfire take the shortcut left toward the dark house. First enemy you come to has his back to you. On the same ledge he's standing on is a note on the floor. Ring the beckoning bell there and Gascoigne appears on that ledge. 
There's also an NPC summon for blood starved beast.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2015)

Ah.  I wondered what those notes were. There's one in Hypogaean Gaol as well. Cool.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 6, 2015)

It's Alfred for blood starved beast.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> It's Alfred for blood starved beast.


Is that the dude behind the window in yarnam?


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 6, 2015)

No he's standing at an altar in the church above old yarnham, I think.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 6, 2015)

He's near where you pull the lever to open the crypt.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2015)

fen_boy said:


> No he's standing at an altar in the church above old yarnham, I think.


Ah right.  The cleric guy who goes on about the old blood? I thought he looked like a Solaire type but couldn't figure out how it worked. 

Maybe I should rethink the "not reading anything about the game" rule.  Missing stuff like this is quite important.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 6, 2015)

His summon point is tucked away in a corner in the open area before blood starved beast


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2015)

Rom the vacuous spider is a shitehawk. 

I just needed to say that


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 2, 2017)

Just started this now the goty edition can be bought again for a reasonable price.  Nice vibe, but still just pissing around and getting used to it.  Pretty much wasted my 10 free molotovs and they're annoyingly expensive to buy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh shiiiiiiit

Looks like bloodbourne on PC may be real









						Rumour: Bloodborne Remaster Is Real, Coming to PS5 and PC
					

Bloody hell




					www.pushsquare.com


----------



## Sunray (Oct 19, 2020)

I was looking at the hacked PS4 pro version that someone has got to run at 60fps.  

So fluid.


----------

